# suggestions please



## 105872 (Jul 16, 2007)

right we are new to this motor home mularky, bought ourselves a hymer s550 a week ago  now we wanna try out somewhere but in england first might tackle some europe stuff next year.

so any suggestions for nice campsites  thinking about the lake district never been there, mind you its only if this rain ever stops  

thanx all steve&mon


----------



## dbnosey (Jul 16, 2006)

Anywhere you can get in. We have had very little rain up hear compared to other parts of UK. Only sites prone to flooding are club sites around Keswick.
colin


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

For your first trip why not somewhere <50 miles away just for the weekend that way you can make all your mistakes like leaving the kettle behind without consequences


----------



## 105872 (Jul 16, 2007)

sallytrafic said:


> For your first trip why not somewhere <50 miles away just for the weekend that way you can make all your mistakes like leaving the kettle behind without consequences


we have had a camper before it was a 1961 vw splitscreen alright for weekends so done all that sort of thing, just want to try further afield now.
Went out yesterday and bought loads a stuff to leave in the bus so hopefully all we need to remember is food, clothes and the dog 
i know what you mean tho sally, when we used to go away in the vw coz it was so small we, well me really did forget loads even down to chairs to sit on


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

In that case what about ennerdalebridge a CC site that takes non members with few facilities in the St Bees region of Cumbria


----------

